# ♫ ♫altec Lansing  Atp 3 ♫♫  ♪☺♪



## hermit (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi All

I have purchased ATP 3 , last week . This is my Review .


First Impression Its a Monster , No match Crystal Clear Audio .

though its *2.1* its* Surround System *is Impressive .

Abt *BASS U got to hear it*.  Even at *FULL VOLUME no distortion .
Powerfull BASS .☻*

BASS is really g8 .Its hurts u r ears (Kidding ) .

Playing music is really g8 . even 56Kbs at 22Khz has no problem with bass

watching   DVD and DIVX movie is just like watch it in cinema halls .

with surround and full bass .

u need place the Sub Woofer on floor , for  bass with out distortion  .

Its really worth to have it . iam proud to own it .

Creative speakers r no match to this .

At last i have to say u will never never hear woos sound from Woofer .

this is how i rate it 

Value for money :  ****½

Audio clarity      :  *****

Dont think get it , if u want good speakers for 2.6-3 k then this is the best buy .

dont over estimate   or under estimate ATP 3 . its g8 .


I am Satisfied with ATP3 performance , its Damn Good .

Details of purchase .

Shop's Name :Sweta Computers and Peripherals

Price           : 2660 /-   < FIXED/ no bargain at all . >( no kaccha bill , u pay vat) .

Shop is quite busy all the time . But i got very  good responce from them .
they answered  my ever question in detail  . I actually had a chat about half an hour , regarding the how things r being imported to INDIA & y the Prices r low when compared to other states and so on .

Rating of the shop  : satisfactory .



*Comparison*    Altec Lansing ATP 3  ,  Logitech® X-230 &  Creative Inspire 2.1 2500


*img47.imageshack.us/img47/7294/atp36as.jpg

Speakers By : Altec Lansing
Power Output: (30 watts RMS total)
Subwoofer: 18 watts RMS
Satellites: 6 watts RMS x 2
Frequency Response: 45Hz - 18kHz
Crossover: 150 Hz

Minimum/Recommended System Requirements

    * Sound card or other audio device with analog stereo output. 


Specifications:

    * Drivers (per satellite): Two 28mm full range, One 3-inch mid/bass
    * Driver (subwoofer): One 6 1/2 inch long throw woofer
    * Frequency Response: 45 Hz - 18kHz
    * Satellite Power: 12 Watts RMS @ 1% THD
    * Subwoofer Power: 18 Watts RMS @ 1% THD
    * Input Impedance: >10K ohms
    * S/N Ratio: >70 dB
    * Built-in Power Supply Included
    * ETL/cETL approved

Features:

    * High quality, high performance three-piece system delivers powerful audio playback
    * Two dynamic microdrivers in each satellite deliver all the power and performance of a larger speaker
    * Down-firing 3-inch mid/bass driver reproduces low-end frequencies for full, rich sound
    * Speakers are magnetically shielded to prevent monitor interference
    * Powered wooden subwoofer extends the low frequency response for realistic sound
    * Separate controls for master volume, bass and treble provide flexibility in sound mix
    * Slim profile design complements flat screen monitors perfectly


see what Zdnet reviewed

*reviews-zdnet.com.com/Altec_Lansing_ATP3/4505-3179_16-1587363.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Logitech® X-230

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/3126/x2304jj.jpg

 * Frequency Directed Dual Driver (FDD2) satellite technology produces a uniform sound field for full, rich sound( SAME AS IN ATP 3)
    * Dynamic, real-time bass equalization maximizes bass response while min imizing distortion
    * Ported subwoofer design displaces more air for deeper bass
   * Headphone jack enables private listening
    * Master volume and subwoofer level controls placed for quick, convenient access
    * Satellite speaker stands rotate for easy wall-mounting 

Technical Specifications

    * Total RMS power: 32 watts RMS
          o Satellites: 12 watts RMS (6 watts x 2) 
          o Subwoofer: 20 watts RMS 
    * Total peak power: 64 watts
    * Frequency response: 40Hz - 20kHz
    * Drivers:
          o Satellites: (2) 2" drivers per satellite
          o Subwoofer: 5.25" ported driver 
    * Speaker dimensions (H x W x D):
          o Satellites: 8" x 2.5" x 3"
          o Subwoofer: 9" x 6" x 9.25" 
    * Signal-to-noise ratio: >96dB 

System Compatibility

    * PC/Mac
    * CD
    * MP3
    * DVD*
    * PlayStation®*
    * Xbox®* 

*Requires game console adapter.

Package Contents

    * Speakers:
          o 2 satellites
          o 1 subwoofer 
    * Color-coded audio cables
    * 2-year limited warranty
    * User manual
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Creative Inspire 2.1 2500

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8427/25002wz.jpg

FEATURES

    * 6 Watts RMS per satellite speaker; 17 Watts RMS subwoofer
    * Incredible clarity in music with a smooth integration of vocals and instruments
    * A perfectly balanced frequency range typical of high-end home stereo speakers
    * Dynamic frequency response from 40Hz-20kHz for a clean range of lows, mids and highs
    * Best clarity in its price class with 75dB Signal-to-Noise Ratio
    * Built-in amplifiers tailored to optimize the sound of the speakers resulting in smooth natural sound, normally heard on high-end speakers
    * Creative IFP™ (Image Focusing Plate) design using a curved front baffle and a contoured flare to improve satellite speaker sonic accuracy without sacrificing tonal balance
    * Wired volume control for convenience 

Recommended Usage: 	Music, Gaming and General Applications

Connectors: 	- Analog Front In

Power Source: 	12VAC, 2.9A

Subwoofer Enclosure Material: 	Wood (Black)

AUDIO SPECIFICATIONS
Speakers Rated Power: 	6W RMS per channel
Subwoofer Rated Power: 	17W RMS

This might be use full to all .
hermit


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 15, 2006)

nice tut also good use of special charaters espically in the headings or Title.it would be good if u compare it with others products in this caterory.also give its technical sepc like rms,watts,power rating,thx certification etc.it needs a lots of inprovement


----------



## Chirag (Jun 15, 2006)

@gary-Nice tut???? I think u mean review.


----------



## hermit (Jun 16, 2006)

if any thing else required plz tell me .


----------



## JGuru (Jun 16, 2006)

I know that Altec Lansing speakers are very good , in fact excellent worth for the money. It's would be more helpful if
 you can compare more speaker products here. 
Thanks for giving us the information.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2006)

Those ATP-3 speakers really kick ass. An at that price, they are totally worth it.


----------



## 56561 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats its exact price nowadays?


----------



## hermit (Jun 19, 2006)

@56561 , i bought it for *2660* on 8/6/6 .


----------



## reddragon (Jun 21, 2006)

@hermit 
               nice info man....  keep it up 

do one thing if you are satisfied / not satisfied with a product also provide the info about the shop from where u bought , how they behaved , your satsifaction   /not   you bergained or not like this .


----------



## hermit (Jun 23, 2006)

@reddragon i have made updates . thanks for suggestion .


----------



## siriusb (Jul 5, 2006)

I sorta reviewed this speaker too on my blog. To prevent accidentally promoting my blog, here's the url incoded:

```
*myxp.blogspot.com/2006/06/bassic-fun.html
```


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 10, 2006)

Heres an AL ATP3 satisified customer 
love the bass absolutely love it for sure ,although my parents are fed up with it 
being an electronic music fan the woofer needs to be good and this one rocks for me


----------



## djmykey (Jul 21, 2006)

@Techno - I dint know u had these spks 

I am a satisfied (read thouroughly satisfied) customer of this spks. I have them since Jan 2003 and am still enjoying it. Had bought it for 3800 but hey no regrets no one can give me that experience that I've had these many years. So enjoy man!!


----------



## amrit1 (Jul 23, 2006)

please try to put prices also cos after reading your review i wanna buy any of these {cheaper one}


----------



## mastery20 (Aug 15, 2006)

what about altec lansing 5.1. whether its performance is good or not .thanx


----------



## Chirag (Aug 16, 2006)

Altec Lansing 5.1?????
Which model?


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot Hermit for the review. I'll keep it in mind incase I buy a new set in future.


----------



## mastery20 (Aug 26, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Altec Lansing 5.1?????
> Which model?



model is series100


----------



## Stick (Aug 27, 2006)

Hermit,

Can you please give full address & Telephon Number of *Sweta Computers and Peripherals* if it is in Mumbai?


----------

